

Good to bookmark: Test results of PHP's strtotime() function - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/91/PHP-Test-strtotime-input/

======
smokestack
Stick with php -a, or here's a bash script that does the same thing:

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/php
      <?php
      $input = implode(' ', array_slice($argv, 1));
      $timestamp = strtotime($input);
    
      echo "Raw:         $input\n";
      echo "Interpreted: " . date('r', $timestamp) . " ($timestamp)\n";
    

Usage:

    
    
      ./test_strtotime Mar 5
      ./test_strtotime "Mar 5" 2009

